# Kittens eyes going in different directions



## jennyfig (May 22, 2013)

Hi there, just went to see this adorable 5.5week old ragdoll kitten but was a bit concerned about how her eyes appear to be looking different ways. I've read this is common in young blue-eyed cats but just wanted some more reassurance.

Thanks!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't know about common but I bred a seal point Persian kitten where her eyes looked different ways. She was PTS last year aged 14 and she never had any problem with her eyes 

Lovely kitten btw


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

yes I have seen kittens like this too and they grew up fine - its prob a developmental thing - it was quite pronounced in my first (human!) baby who is a teenager now! At the time I was not aware of it and a doc made us go thru a multitude of tests till he was 2!! Now aged 14 and long before his eyes are perfectly normal - so perhaps this is an animal development issue and I'm sure this lovely kitty will be fine


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

I have two blue eyed cats, one of them, Mittens, was distinctly cross eyed as a kitten. The other (Fluff Beast, grrrr, his name is mud in our house) had no problems. It was ever so cute but she grew out of it. 
Is a blue eyed thing, you do see cross-eyed adult Siamese sometimes and I don't think it affects their vision, but I think most likely will grow out of it.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Very normal don't worry this seems to be the way colourpoints look my OH always mentions it about mine they do grow out of it don't worry.Its really cute I think.


----------



## jennyfig (May 22, 2013)

Thanks so much for the kind words guys, we also thought maybe her eyes were looking different because she was really tired! Kept falling asleep 

Looking forward to taking her home in a few weeks


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jennyfig said:


> Thanks so much for the kind words guys, we also thought maybe her eyes were looking different because she was really tired! Kept falling asleep
> 
> Looking forward to taking her home in a few weeks


Don't worry its normal.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

What a cutie! I bet you can't wait to get her home.


----------



## bouncer-and-luckys-mum (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh she is adorable! Given the chance I'd LOVE a ragdoll! They are just so pretty


----------



## jennyfig (May 22, 2013)

She turned out just fine! although apparently she's a boy haha


----------



## jennyfig (May 22, 2013)




----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jennyfig said:


> She turned out just fine! although apparently she's a boy haha


wow what did the breeder say?


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> wow what did the breeder say?


Ummm! You get a couple of bits more for your money?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Supasilvfoxy said:


> Ummm! You get a couple of bits more for your money?


lol


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Supasilvfoxy said:


> Ummm! You get a couple of bits more for your money?


That's how I viewed it when my Flix turned out to be male- he just had a little bit extra :lol:

(I was also VERY glad I found out before I had baby bunnies hopping around!  )

Jenny, your new little lad is so scrummy!! :001_wub: I'm very glad you're no longer worrying, too!


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

its common in all kittens their eyes haven't developed / focus yet and all seem to be looking everywhere lol! My moggies had it aswell!

What colour/pattern is he? I hope that his parents are health tested/registered? And he comes to you at 12-13weeks of age?  He is lovely!


----------



## jennyfig (May 22, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> wow what did the breeder say?


Haha yeah we weren't too fussed about boy vs girl so worked out fine!

He's a blue mitted ragdoll, 9weeks old now and can't wait to get him home!


----------



## jennyfig (May 22, 2013)

Also, he is a blue mitted, but his dad is lynx - does anyone know what to look for at this age? He seems to have a whiter patch on his nose and also on his forehead but I don't know if that's just the light reflecting.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

The lighter patches are normal. He isn't lynx (tabby) like his dad he has solid patterning. He's a bit of a stunner.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> The lighter patches are normal. He isn't lynx (tabby) like his dad he has solid patterning. He's a bit of a stunner.


Defo spid.

OP this is what blue tabby pt would look like..see the nose leather is different.


----------



## jennyfig (May 22, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Defo spid.
> 
> OP this is what blue tabby pt would look like..see the nose leather is different.
> 
> View attachment 116285


Ah I see! I didn't know that they had different nose leather. He's going to be such a handsome boy I think


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jennyfig said:


> Ah I see! I didn't know that they had different nose leather. He's going to be such a handsome boy I think


Oh isn't he just


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Stunning little boy, i cant see any problems, he is just beautiful.


----------



## Mark12345 (Apr 20, 2016)

Image




__
Mark12345


__
Apr 20, 2016







Hi, were getting one as well. He is a blue colourpoint ragdoll and has exactly the same eyes. He is 6 weeks old now. Did yours grew out of it? How is his eyes now?


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

It's common in us humans too as babies for one eye to glide. Usually settles as eye muscles strengthen up in first few months. Blue was a bit boss eyed as a kitten and all my health visitor mates noticed it!!


----------



## MissBettyPage (Mar 12, 2016)

what a cutie. Fisty is 4 months and ive noticed he occasionally looks a bit bog eyed.usually more pronounced when his pupils are slightly wider but i think it just makes him even cuter! vet said it was quite normal He's a blue point Ragdoll


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

The colourpoint gene which restricts the colour to the cat's extremities also causes the blue eyes. The lack of colour brings with it a difficulty in focusing. This is why Siamese originally had a reputation for squinting but it has generally been bred out now. I always found in mixed litters of Siamese and Orientals that the latter were quicker to play with toys and seemed to see things more clearly. They all learn to cope perfectly well as they mature even those who never seem to see 'straight.'


----------

